# Missile/Mortar defense in Iraq



## Rabid Badger (Jun 17, 2008)

The land based C-RAM has been recently deployed in a short range ballistic missile defense role to shoot down incoming rockets and artillery fire.

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e51_1213635468[/ame]

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ground/cram.htm

Nice!! ;)


----------



## jordan (Jun 17, 2008)

They had one on Camp Victory when I was there. Truly a sight to see when it shot some shit down.


----------



## car (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep! Very piece of equipment. :)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 17, 2008)

It looks like a CIWS ("Sea Whiz", the thing found on ships)?


----------



## car (Jun 17, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> It looks like a CIWS ("Sea Whiz", the thing found on ships)?



That's the first thing I thought - looks like something on an Aegis Cruiser.


----------



## metalchica (Jun 17, 2008)

The C-Ram's presence on bases is an example of the contributions from Navy IAs (Individual Augmentees) who have plussed-up land forces.  Thank you, USN.


----------



## jordan (Jun 17, 2008)

metalchica said:


> The C-Ram's presence on bases is an example of the contributions from Navy IAs (Individual Augmentees) who have plussed-up land forces.  Thank you, USN.




x2. I am sure they have saved many soldiers lives.


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 17, 2008)

> The C-Ram's presence on bases is an example of the contributions from Navy IAs (Individual Augmentees) who have plussed-up land forces. Thank you, USN.


My thanks also to the good folks at the USN. I am so glad to hear of the deployment of a system that'll keep our people safe from mortar shitstorms...


----------



## moobob (Jun 17, 2008)

Really cool. I saw a video a couple years ago of a laser defense system the Israelis were developing to shoot down mortars and rockets, but I don't know what came of it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, but does it work?


----------



## pardus (Jun 20, 2008)

Long overdue.

Good to see.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 21, 2008)

Since Israel is planning an all out attack on Iran nuclear facilities, these should work well for taking out their counter measures. :)  

FUCK IRAN !!!!!


----------



## moobob (Jun 21, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LThD0FMvTFU"]YouTube - MTHEL THEL  Mobile / Tactical High Energy Laser[/ame]


----------



## Ajax (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like R2D2 w/ a chain gun.  

C-RAM alarm in the GZ used to occasionally go off in the middle of the night when helo's were coming into LZ Washington.  Hope this thing discerns incoming from incoming birds.


----------



## 18C4V (Jun 22, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah, but does it work?



Yes!!!


----------



## rv808 (Jun 23, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah, but does it work?




PM inbound sir


----------

